# Skylines (with big buildings) in villages or towns.... :)



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Skylines of villages, towns or cities with under 80.000 inh.*


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Any? :?


----------



## wazabi (Jul 20, 2004)

mhh, to find a skyline in a town with under 20.000 is pretty hard, i guess benidorm with 67.000 inh. comes pretty close to your request:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

wazabi said:


> mhh, to find a skyline in a town with under 20.000 is pretty hard, i guess benidorm with 67.000 inh. comes pretty close to your request:


Well.... Benidorm is in my country.... 

80.000 inh.... then.... 20.000 are few....


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

YellowKnife, Canada - Pop 18,700


----------



## venom (Mar 30, 2005)

*Japanese little villages or town*

enjoy!

Shimukappu village, Hokkaido-pop 2.000





































Kaminoyama city, Yamagata-pop 37.000










Inzai city, Chiba-pop 62.000



















Minami-Chita town, Aichi-pop 21.500



















Ritto city, Shiga -pop 63.700










Utazu town,Kagawa -pop 18.000


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow, japan's villages are incredibles


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

There is this damn ugly highrise in the German city of Buesum (pop. ~5000)









source: http://www.fotocommunity.de/

Japan rules!:banana2:


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

Crazy!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Aah nice!

Hoofddorp (my town) - The Netherlands, pop: 70.030

(From the higway)









(From the air)









(Right=Hoofddorp / Left=Schiphol Airport)


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Kame said:


> There is this damn ugly highrise in the German city of Buesum (pop. ~5000)
> 
> http://i19.tinypic.com/6z9hwjq.jpg


half of the population lives in that tower?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Armação de Pera - Algarve Beach - Portugal

resident population: 4.000 
summer population: 70.000


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Portimão - Algarve, Portugal

population 40.000.
summer population 200.000


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Póvoa de Varzim - Portugal North

population - 40.000


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

venom said:


> Kaminoyama city, Yamagata-pop 37.000


uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Zandvoort - The Netherlands - Pop: 16.575


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

*Warnemünde, Germany, Pop. ~8000*
picture was apparently taken from Lighthouse observation deck, the only other 'highrise' in town


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

I have not photos 

Cullera, Spain. 23.000 inh.
-Proyects (approved):
33 towers of 25 floors
2 towers of 42 floors
O.O
-Constructed:
6 towers with 20fl or most....
Most that 30 towers 12-20fl


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Mourenx, 7576 inh., a little commieblock village in southwestern rural France :















































Other pics on this site : 
http://mourenx9.online.fr/Cartes_Postales/cartes_postales.htm


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Everyone knows about it already, but nonetheless, Monaco could be nominated to this thread as well:

Population (in 2000): 32 020


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Pripyat, Ukraine 
Pop - 0


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ you forgot the mutants :shifty:


----------



## TexasBuildings (Jun 12, 2009)

You can't argue with South Padre, Texas!
(Population of 2,422 )


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Villeneuve Loubet*, France. Pop: 14 000









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reidlromeo/1435018662/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/romrom/356220871/


----------



## Henz (Oct 28, 2008)

venom said:


> enjoy!
> 
> Shimukappu village, Hokkaido-pop 2.000
> 
> ...




In first two pics.. is that a residential building?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Puerto Peñasco, Mexico 40,000 inhabitants
not that tall but still medium


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice small towns.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> *Villeneuve Loubet*, France. Pop: 14 000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that place in oldest finish etape of Tour de France... very nice


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Huaxi, China* (Established in 1961 with 1,500 people. It's now surged to 60,000)
Huaxi is listed as China's richest town









http://english.people.com.cn/mediafile/201001/07/P201001071312161756429525.jpg


----------

